# Proud new owner of a pre-owned ST 324 P (2015 model)



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Traded up from an MTD Cub Cadet 2x24 that I sold to my dad. I bought and sold two other machines before getting my hands on this guy. I had an old Honda HS724 which is what made me want a hydrostatic, only problem was rhe track drive is a pain to move around tight turns with no power steering. I sold the HS for a profit and rolled it into the purchase of this Husky.

What should I look out for with this machine? Seems reviews are mixed. What are the weak spots? I always find lots of great information on this board. Thanks in advance


----------



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Also does anyone know if the warranty is transferable? Apparently there's a 10yr warranty on the cast iron impeller.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have used a Husky ST 224P for the last 2 seasons and had no problems at all other than reverse is slow. In the Husky thread Savage 420 has given his a great workout as where he lives they get dumped big times.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice machine, almost purchased a 327P but got there too late and was already sold, Brother has a 224 and is happy with it but is now wishing he spent the extra for the 224P as his doesnt have the steering.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice machine, you will love it. I have its big brother the 330. I used mine only one season so far. So far so good. Nothing major I've found that I don't like.
What part of the country/s do you live in?
There are a few reviews around on here and the net. Most people bitch about the darnedest things... That's with anything tho.
I can't wait to get mine out. Already some snow on the mountain tops here.

The impeller and gearbox have a 10 year warranty, the rest of the machine is 3 years. Pretty **** good if you ask me. 
I don't see why the warranty wouldn't be transferable, as long as you keep the receipt. 

The one thing I would do is go over it All, nuts, bolts tight, levers on properly, cables routed right, unless you know who put it together that is, never know, some young fella could have just chucked it together for 10 bux an hour in the back for beer money and just didn't care...lol. I do the same with anything I buy new. 
Hit me up if you have any questions about it your machine.


----------



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Paid $750, I dont have any receipts or paper work. I'm in the tip of northern NJ. Honestly this machine is total overkill for me, but it was basically free after I flipped two other machines on Craigslist this year.

Hopefully Husqvarna will go off of the serial number if there are any warranty issues.

Everything seems to be assembled well. Machine is HEAVY with the weights on front. I may take it off, I've never had an issue with riding up too much.

Gonna need to find some polly skids, mine has the metal ones on, don't want to tear up my asphalt driveway. That was my favorite thing about my Cub Cadet.


----------

